# Ariens out of box experience from snow blower direct.



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Good new and bad news, first the Ariens 30" Platinum arrived today, about a week early. It arrived with the box in excellent condition and R&L the shipping company was wonderful (very cooperative) to do business with.

Then the nit picking starts, the two bolts that hold the chute in place were missing. I called Ariens and tech support told me they were 5/16" x 1.75" NC, they are not, the two bolts are 3/8.

Of course Lowes does not sell 3/8 x 1.75 so the 2" long bolts do work.

It took a while to work out the chute turning control. The direction are abysmal. The directions also tell you to put the snow blower in service position. Then the oil fill stick was not tight so all the oil runs out. If you are not going to tighten that, at least tell me to check it before "assuming the position".

The assembly directions are full of meaningless important warnings like: "Be careful not to damage the cable spring hooks when the rotating the handle bar upward." Ok, what is a "cable spring hook" what does it look like? Where is it located and what would it look like if it is or is not damaged?

Did I mention that I have a large unattractive sticker in 19 languages telling me not to catch any of my vital bit in the auger?
 
How is it that when I go to the Ariens website and down load a quick set up for my year and model the photos don't match my year and model?

The assembly instructions frequently refer you to one page or another in the manual for details that you must check and when you do the illustrations in the manual are not the same as the model you own. For example I know how to firm up the chute swivel by tightening up the nut under the spring. Fine my model is not like that and my chute flops all over the place and I don't know how to fix it. (Ariens support closes at 4:30 pm)

Then the directions were just flat out wrong for the drift cutters showing the wrong bolt in the slotted hole. I worked it out but how about some accurate, useful directions for anything?

Then I purchased Ariens non abrasive skid shoes for my Ariens snow blower, the new shoes don't come with bolts and the OE bolts will not work because they are too short to work with the thicker non abrasive skid shoes. How hard would it be to ship these with 4 longer bolts?

Would you believe the Briggs & Stratton operators manual does not tell you where the engine SN and model is? (I know it is on the cylinder head, I found it on my own.) Does this motor have an air filter? That and whole lot of useful stuff just is not included in the Briggs & Stratton operators manual. It might be nice to know where the air filter is, the part number and how to clean or replace it?

I have not started on the weight kit or deluxe snow blower cab. I purchased tire chains but pray I will not need them. 

Maybe for a retail small engine shop whose mechanic who preps 2 every hour this is easy. But for a do-it-your-selfer it was a lot harder that it needs to be; mostly because of very poor and incomplete instructions. 

The engine did start on the second pull and long term this should all work out. But Ariens has a lot of work to do on their out-of-box customer experience.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all your problems. Only think I can do to help is tell you that most snow engines do not have air filters. The cold and snowy air in the winter doesn't have all the dust and dirt blowing around like summer does. Also so melting on the air filter can freeze solid and choke your engine out. And that is why you shouldn't use your snowblower to pick up leaves


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you can give yourself a big pat on the back for getting it put together despite problems!

Not that I'm defending Ariens, or any other manufacturer, but given the number of different models and their variants, together with the product liability issues these companies have to deal with, it really is a wonder they are able to put together a usable manual that isn't bigger than the box the machine comes in! As you noted, there are warnings galore, and actually very little to do with the operation and maintenance when you come right down to it. 

Like Shryp said, winter engines don't have air filters on them. Being winter, dust is not the consideration it is in summer months, but snow and freezing condensation on the element that would effect the engine's ability to run is.


----------



## jackthebaptist (Nov 20, 2011)

*Ariens out-of-box experience*

You need to contact the robots that built and packaged the machine. The real-live-people are too busy counting the "beans" that were made on the sale of this snowblower!! Thank God for good-old-fashioned ingenuity or we would never get anything to work properly. Just my two cents worth, (or, adjusted for inflation:$200.00) These forums are a real savior to those of us who like the way things work and how to keep them that way! HAPPY THANKSGIVING!! Jack


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

A strange thing happens with putting on the "universal" snow cab. I guess if you have a narrow snow blower the mounting brackets that attach the snow cab frame to the handles will stick out sideways like ears.

The wider the unit the mounting brackets must rotate forward to be narrow enough to fit the descending snow cab frame. I don't know if the cab can be made to fit a 36" or wider unit? 

When I called the manufacture and said "It doesn't look like the photo in the assembly manual" I was told: "It is an official Ariens accessory but it is a universal product to fit all makes, models and sizes and some field adjustments may be necessary." Ya think?

I took a few photos, put them in my album. It may be helpful for others considering a Ariens snow cab, with the caveat: "some field adjustments may be necessary."


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I looked at your pictures and see what you mean about "ears" ........ I think your machine looks great. Maybe Ariens was figuring on aerodynamics when they designed the cab


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

As a new guy and I can be dumb about some things. This is the first time I ever setup a new snow blower. I guess it stands to reason, some reason, any reason that if no snow blowers have air filters. It must be because someone knows something I don't.

I am very active in a car club. One day we all gathered for a dyno day and my car was the only new model year with very significant engine changes. We futz around to see if modifying the intake would make any HP. For a short time on the inside of a clean, I made one or WOT dyno runs sans air filter. I only use Mobil one oil and every oil change has its own oil analysis. My next three ail changes indicated high % Si. My wear metals shot up for the next 15k miles because I ran with out an air filter for 5 minutes, after that I learned a valuable lesson. 

I may not want air filter problems but airplanes at 35,000 feet, tanks in Siberia, trucks in the Baja all use air filter systems. It should not be all that difficult to devise a reliable air filter for a snow blower, and if the filter lasts 15 years because it is not necessary that is even better. Just run the air through an air centrifuge, some bull dozers, agricultural equipment use them as a pre air filter to at least keep out the big stuff. 

I did want to thank each and every one who answered my initial post with new information, that is very helpful and I am very grateful.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have used clone engines on snowblowers and so far the air filters haven't caused any problems. I always tell myself I'll remove it if I have problems and so far I haven't. In Ohio we don't get the super wet stuff they get on the east coast nor do we get the super cold and wind they get north and west of here.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for the helpful report of your personal experience.

Airplanes and autos can have problems with carburetor icing at low temps. As the gasoline evaporates it chills the air and can potentially freeze the carburetor/choke controls in place.

That has never happened to me in 58 years even when I have physically isolated the carburetor/ MAF from warm air and/or warm coolant for a performance increase. It could be dangerous when it happens when one is trying to land an airplane. I am guessing I could still operate a snow blower safely if the throttle plate froze in place. 

I could still "land" my snow blower.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Snowblowers generally have a "heater box" in place of the air filter. It covers the carb and part of the muffler. This is suppose to prevent freezing.

If your throttle ever does stick wide open turn the engine off immediately


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Again Mr. Shryp, all new and useful info for me, thank you.

Cleveland? Get snow there? (eye roll)


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

As I mentioned when I started the thread, Ariens shorted me two bolts for the chute when my show blower arrived on 10/5/11. I have not been able to get the replacement platinum sparkplugs which I am told last several years each. I was able to get 8 non-platinum for $1.80 each from summit racing. 

That night I called Ariens Tech Support for the 2 missing bolts and since I went to Lowes for those I asked for 2 replacement platinum sparkplugs. From 10/5/11 to 12/5/11 is two months so I just assumed after that long of a wait that Ariens Tech Support stuck it to me.

Today via UPS the two Briggs and Stratton sparkplugs arrived. Part Number 793541 or PZ694 cross reference.

Thank you Ariens Tech Support.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

2 months for a spark plug? Ariens tech support must of been watching the weather report in your area and saw that you are snow less so they took their time sending it out to you Buford







........Hahahaha


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr Talon 1189,

I believe you are 100% correct in this matter. But now that I am ready to go expect the worst of weather!

(smile)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like it was a handfull huh. I guess we get a idea why so many of these are so badly setup at the box stores!!

As for the air filter... I hear you on the engine wear... but I gotta tell you, I have a old MTD that Ive beat the tar out of for about 20 years now. No filter, and frankly wile the carbs are JUNK on those snowking engines... the engine its self is solid, good compression, runs well, with no smoke, or oil usege at all. 

Wel sounds like you get it together and just waiting for snow.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

I stand corrected Snow blower arrived 11/22/11 and spark plugs arrived 12/5/11. It just seems like 2 months with everything else going on at the same time.

But it was in fact 2 weeks.

Mea Culpa


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

out of curiosity why would you internet order something like this? No dealer or home depot around?


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Both Home Depot and a local lawn mower shop carry Ariens. Neither is what I would call close. I saved a few hundred dollars not buying from Home Depot and several hundred dollars not buying from my local lawn mower shop. And that would be if they had what I wanted in stock, neither did. In both cases the nicest, most expensive Ariens they had in stock retailed for about half of what I invested. I did not want an engine from China. The lawn mower shop did have a $4,500 Honda snow blower. It was very nice. He also had $50 honda 2 gallon gas cans if that is a clue.

The local lawn mower store would have done a great job of prepping and even delivered it to my door. But by prepping it myself I can "pay myself" about $100 per hour labor and get it shipped free from IL as opposed to paying $100 shipping for across town. And 7% PA sales tax which I legally evaded on $2000 is $140 which will at least buy dinner for two. 

Now I like the folks in Home Depot, they treat me well, but I'd rather prep it myself with the utmost care than have some kid one-third of my age who doesn't know a torque wrench from a tire chain make a mess out of it. Home Depot has earned a reputation for shoddy shop work, and I have always been particular who does any kind of work for me.

And I guess the last reason is while I haven't worked professionally as a mechanic for 40 years I do still have my Snap-On tools. I have avoided doing any "small engine" work most of my whole life and I do have a good small engine guy near me. Last fall when I wanted my Tecumseh engine over hauled he told me to see him in the spring. In Spring he told me to come back in September because that is his slowest time of the year. September he told me he was busy but if he worked on it in October we should be 100% before the first snow. First snow he hadn't yet touched my snow blower, he had it outside in the rain which I have never done in my life.

Then he found me a "good" used, 12 HP Tecumseh for $400. Which thought a lot of money for a used engine, and it works out that this good engine had no compression. It would need rebuilt. I had hoped that I could rebuild what I had or re-engine and save some money. Instead all I accomplished is a wasted whole calendar year. I gave up on the guy, I don't know if or when I'll give him another chance.

Two months ago I had never worked on a snow blower, never felt the need. But I can do a little research, generally work things out. I'm still not an expert, but then again the local experts have not done me much good. Sometimes one does best by doing it themselves.

I learned a little before my snow blower arrived, learned a little here reading, learned a little prepping it myself. I haven't messed up anything and I got what I wanted at a fair price with out wasting another year of my time.

I pray that I am reasonable and patient man. I try to be. But this world is by its nature competitive. In these hard economic times I learned to always get at least 3 bids from very reputable businesses. So I shopped hard for new snow blower (a lot more than 3 places), for both service and price. And that is how it came out. I am only mildly annoyed that I have $2200 invested in a new snow blower and no snow. But I prefer that to all snow and no snow blower which is where I was going fast.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Buford said:


> Both Home Depot and a local lawn mower shop carry Ariens. Neither is what I would call close. I saved a few hundred dollars not buying from Home Depot and several hundred dollars not buying from my local lawn mower shop. And that would be if they had what I wanted in stock, neither did. In both cases the nicest, most expensive Ariens they had in stock retailed for about half of what I invested. I did not want an engine from China. The lawn mower shop did have a $4,500 Honda snow blower. It was very nice. He also had $50 honda 2 gallon gas cans if that is a clue.
> 
> The local lawn mower store would have done a great job of prepping and even delivered it to my door. But by prepping it myself I can "pay myself" about $100 per hour labor and get it shipped free from IL as opposed to paying $100 shipping for across town. And 7% PA sales tax which I legally evaded on $2000 is $140 which will at least buy dinner for two.
> 
> ...



Buford.......I am a semi retired mechanic (not snow blowers) and understand your point. I am 52 years old and feel that I have been around for both "good and bad" ........ Choosing and maintaining a modern day snow blower is a small challenge would be interesting. You went with an Ariens and I am interested in your happiness on your product  When are you gonna get some Daaayyumm snow here to tell us???


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

*Junk does not deserve to live forever.*

Mr Talon 1189;

I am, or was a mining engineer (Penn State '79) and been around heavy equipment many of those years since. For a short time in between mining jobs I taught automotive tech at a 2 year university (UNM Gallup). That does not put me on equal footing with anyone who does that sort of work everyday for decades but I know a crowfoot wrench from fuel line wrench. 

My the local lawn mower shop charges more for an hour of mechanical work than the automobile dealerships around here. ($60-80/hr?) So if you can not sharpen your own blade and change your own oil it soon becomes less expensive to just replace a $300 lawn mower than have them change the spark plug.

They have a right to charge what ever they want to. But independent shops have filled the economic niche. Those are busy, even backed up, while I was in the "authorized Ariens service center" for more than a half hour I was the only customer.

I have come to understand that at this forum folks do take pride in maintaining and even restoring old, old snow blowers, with good results. But as someone who has been responsible for fleets of heavy equipment I would question putting a new $500 motor on the chassis of a 30-years-old inexpensive-when-new snow blower. In my case it was is good money after bad.

Now if I wanted to invest my time in doing the work myself, and maybe I should have; perhaps I could have made the old MTD run for a few more years but I would not expect one of my equipment operators to run something that needed a bungee cord to hold the transmission selector in place (OSHA would have my asp) so I will not do that to myself. Junk does not deserve to live forever.

Snow flurries today, it is 37F and nothing will stick. The snow storm west of here that nailed the area between Fort Wayne to Detroit on Sunday passed over here by as a rain event. Other winters have been mild between Oct-Dec then tough going between Jan-April. This winter is not over, it hasn't started yet. (Lawd willin')


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

This makes sense to me now, was just curious. I buy and sell as many blowers as I can get my hands on this time of year. I work on cars for a living(flat rate)and when it is slow It sucks. So I do this to make up the money I loose this time of year. I have sold 15 without any snow yet this season!!!! 3rd year and I have yet to get a call back or complaint. I do work on the side too. Being honest always helps and hopefully in a few years I can get a good reputation and more customers whether selling, buying or repairing. That is BS the guy blew you off on that tecumseh. They are SOOOOOO easy to work on, especially the newer point free ones.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

> Being honest always helps and hopefully in a few years I can get a good reputation and more customers whether selling, buying or repairing. That is BS the guy blew you off on that tecumseh. They are SOOOOOO easy to work on, especially the newer point free ones.


He had snow my blower and left it outside in the weather and never touched it for 30 days. Then $400 for a bad motor? 

I have health issues that prevent me from doing all I'd like to do, but jerking me around is a powerful motivator for me to get off my asp. I expected a general over haul for less than $500. Jerk me around and I spent $2,200 on a new one with tire chains, snow cab, weights and non abrasive shoes, with a few spare parts. 

Reputation is everything for a small business. I have a shelf system full of plastic tubs, full of spare PC parts. I don't want a garage full of spare Tecumseh parts. 

I'm guessing that if you brought a server to me for repair and I abused you six or seven ways your would soon learn to replace your own hard disk. Or if I wanted $1000 to fix your lap top you would just buy another.

He purchased a gasket set for my old MTD, I did not want argue with him so I told him to keep it and paid him nothing for his labor. He seemed happy at that deal, not knowing that he lost any future business. Lord willing I take care of my own snow blower for the next 30 years. Perhaps with the benefit of advise from experts like you. 

I have just a few tools, like taps and dies up to an inch size . .

Most light stuff I can take care of myself.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

Wish I had a descent PC guy around here!!! Suck at computers good with GM stuff and snowblowers. 1st tip for ya, at the end of the year change your oil and drain all your gas AFTER you put stabil with ethanol treatment in it, if no carb drain run her as dry as you can. This ethanol stuff makes me money!!! Then spray your entire unit with wd40 or like product to keep the rust at a minimum. A good wax job helps, I'm not this particular cause my stuff isn't new.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

twofishy4u said:


> Wish I had a descent PC guy around here!!! Suck at computers good with GM stuff and snowblowers. 1st tip for ya, at the end of the year change your oil and drain all your gas AFTER you put stabil with ethanol treatment in it, if no carb drain run her as dry as you can. This ethanol stuff makes me money!!! Then spray your entire unit with wd40 or like product to keep the rust at a minimum. A good wax job helps, I'm not this particular cause my stuff isn't new.


Not to insult you if you are a professional. WD-40 is a known solvent "does everything" It will draw moisture and NOT protect the metal from rust. It is a great product never the less in most areas. Fluid Film is a lanolin based product with no solvents from 1943. I have been using the product for over 8 years now. It will stop the rust and protect. I love it and do not work for the company but always recommend to family and friends  $12.00 a can for 11.75 ounces of aerosol. It does not evaporate like WD-40 will. Expensive.......but well worth it down the road. Do a research on Fluid Film .......... You will never read a bad review on this product anywhere guaranteed......
Just do a search for yourself buddy!  Hope you have a good night


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Where is your "here"? I will take all the help and quality blower advise I can get (thank you). I started with stabil in the gas can at the start of the season. If the 5 gallon can gets +60 days I pour it in the pick up truck and start with a fresh can of gas +stabil all over again.

I can and should wax my blower now, before its first use. My truck got 3 coats of wax in October.

I was a GM guy for the first 35 years of my life. Then I purchased a 81 GMC Jimmy with a Mexican 305 (bad cam) Factory rep said my cam was the "only" 305 cam failure That got my dander up, it was a well know issue. Then he said "neglect" (my records showed Mobil 1 and 2qt truck filter every oil change , every oil change had its own oil analysis) Then he said I had 33k of good service, I asked how a cam with no lobes gives good service?

I guess he never had a knowledgeable customer with good records before. 

I said "this is simple, jerk me around and I'll never buy GM again".

He said "I don't care if you or your family ever buy GM again." That was 30 years ago haven't looked at a GM since.

A good friend of mine was a VP at GM and wanted me to buy GM again, offered me his employee pricing. But with my experience with GM service I could not.

Need pc help drop me a line off list.

Schlitz, Pittsburgh QB just got carried off the field in a 7-3 game with the Browns in 2nd qtr. It would be a good time to butt much McCoy the browns QB. That will get the Steelers worked up.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Buford said:


> Where is your "here"? I will take all the help and quality blower advise I can get (thank you). I started with stabil in the gas can at the start of the season. If the 5 gallon can gets +60 days I pour it in the pick up truck and start with a fresh can of gas +stabil all over again.
> 
> I can and should wax my blower now, before its first use. My truck got 3 coats of wax in October.
> 
> ...



For the price that you paid for your new baby Bill.......I would definitely put a full coat of wax on your major investment. I bought my Toro in 1985 and immediately put the new machine in my living room to be hand waxed before it ever saw snow for the first time. It was late December and was too cold to wax outside. My wife at the time allowed it ....then told me to get the sucker out days later after I waxed it.......Daaayuum women......they do not understand sometimes the love that we have for our newly bought machines.......hahahaha..... How many 55 gallon trash cans of snow did you bring back from your local ice rink?


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

no idea what this fluid film chemical is but it probably is better than my use all wd-40, which gm also calls moisture displacent lube in there overpriced blue can. Heck you could wipe used engine oil on it and it would protect better than nothing. I've been a mechanic for over 12 years and work at a GM dealer and do the snowblower thing on the side for extra $$$(winter is slow at the dealer) Don't tell but I don't drive Gm's either.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

*Daaayuum women*

About 23 years ago my little woman got a dishonorable discharge, she is no longer with the firm. If she were not so nimble I might have been widowed.

I've rescued a few good dogs since then, but rescued no 2 legged strays. So far it's not worth it and long term it does not seem to work out.

As a bonus, because I am the majority of one I can wax what ever I want in my living room. So far all the 2 legged strays were on the catch and release program. Nice thing about newer Panasonic phone systems, they have a "block call" feature. 

I'd love to find someone I can't live with out, but Princess Di is dead and Denise Richards has too much history with bad company.

Not that long age I was on a date with an attractive woman mid 50's, all was going well watching a second movie at my house. Nothing romantic going on we barely knew each other. Phone rings 10 pm, "You have my daughter, I need to talk to he so I know that she is OK."

Then I said "Sure, let me untie her so she can use the phone."

Then I gave the nice lady the phone, it was great listening to just one end of that conversation. 

So much for mother-in-law problems, might as well get that understanding off on the right foot. 

I'll wax the snow blower today. (on topic content)


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I ordered my 32" Ariens Pro OL and saved about $400 over the box store and is due for delievery this Thursday. I just hope it is not a horror story putting it together. They wanted $200 to do it and I just could not see paying $200...


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

KimbaWLion,

I'd say take your time and it will all go well. Some things. like our boy toys are best savored and not rushed. You are not getting paid flat rate, no orge is standing over you with a stop watch. Enjoy, by choice, putting it together and it will go better, unless you have 4 jobs, 2 wives, and 10 kids. Then you are on your own.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I am fortunate enough to have local dealer that had comparable prices that were found online and at the box stores. Last year, I bought my Ariens Platinum 30 from them ($1599+tx) it was already assembled, inspected, registered, and they included delivery. They also gave me a break on drift cutters ($20+tx). I would have bought my Toro 418ZE from them but had a gift card from HD.



Buford said:


> KimbaWLion,
> 
> I'd say take your time and it will all go well. Some things. like our boy toys are best savored and not rushed. You are not getting paid flat rate, no orge is standing over you with a stop watch. Enjoy, by choice, putting it together and it will go better, unless you have 4 jobs, 2 wives, and 10 kids. Then you are on your own.


Couldn't agree with you more... I remember when I'd rush through a project or assembly as I was anxious to get to the final result and ended up taking twice as long and often times more $. For anything with nuts and bolts, I always make a point to use loc-tite just as an extra measure to make sure they don't loosen/back out on me during use.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

+1 on the Loc-tite. Esp on a blower where they have a lot of vibration. Had to put some on my new blower the other day, one thing the dealer forgot to do, but heck it was one nut that took a minute to fix.


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I put my last one together and it was pretty easy that was a Murry Yardking and it was easy. 
I had forgotten about the loctite. I have to go out and get some. Its a must have in todays world of powerful snowblowers. My last one was 9HP, THIS one is 15.5HP! I expect a HUGE difference! I wanted pro because EVERYBODY told me its totally better machine... I'll see soon, THOUGH I expect it not so snow around Philly again since I bought it!


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

KimbaWLion said:


> Well I put my last one together and it was pretty easy that was a Murry Yardking and it was easy.
> I had forgotten about the loctite. I have to go out and get some. Its a must have in todays world of powerful snowblowers. My last one was 9HP, THIS one is 15.5HP! I expect a HUGE difference! I wanted pro because EVERYBODY told me its totally better machine... I'll see soon, THOUGH I expect it not so snow around Philly again since I bought it!


Yup sounds like you got a really nice machine. Philly is not to far from where I live(just north of ya in NY) but I got that feeling too after you get a blower it doesn't snow. I can't wait until it snows I want a good foot of snow to finally try out my new Simp(murray)


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Just have to see won't we... It came the other day. It's sitting on the pallet in a HUGE box... It looks daunting in that box... Oh well I HOPE I get to it tomorrow so much to do... 
I REALLY wanted the Honda but could not justify the price to performance ration. I hope the Ariens Pro 32 lives up to the Hype... BUT as I said its NOT going to snow this year.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

KimbaWLion,

Check YouTube for "Ariens Assembly" for a helpful video. It's not perfect but it is a very helpful, here:





 Watch it maybe 5 times?

I could not wait, I tore into mine as soon as the truck left. I had my service dog handing me wrenches. 7/16, 1/2 and 9/16 and a screw driver, drift and hammer is all you need. Have any problems call the Ariens Tech line (Phone: 920.756.4688) I found them very helpful and patient. 

Getterdone! Having an un-assembled 32" Ariens PRO in you possession for any length of time will anger the snow gods like nothin' else. Putting it all together is a lot more difficult after the snow is up over your eyebrows. It makes finding dropped bolts all the more difficult.

Jump in, you can't drowned. 

Worst comes to worst, have a beer and type a note to this forum. Folks will help. My dog Christopher will even type something helpful. He watched, he could do it now. 

OK, my experience was not perfect, but I was nit picking. I am good at that. Right after breakfast (it is Saturday) start. If you have a much more mechanically inclined neighbor you can draft him by leaving a trail of full beer cans from his house to your garage. 

I never did any maintenance on my own MTD, I had someone else do that for me. It was a "forbidden zone". While waiting for my Ariens I started watching all the Ariens maintenance videos on YouTube and once I became familiar it became a lot easier overnight. 

This IS the fun part, like Christmas morning when you were a kid. Enjoy it, take your time and it will be OK.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

*RE Loc-tite & Fluid Film*

Almost all my nuts on My Ariens were nylon self locking, I do not think I want or need Loc-tite.

Someone here on this forum did recommend Fluid-Film as a rust inhibitor. I did some online research (hunt and gather) and $11 per can plus $10 per can shipping seemed about par. 

No way was I going to pay shipping like that. It ends up Fluid Film does direct sales at a discount with free shipping and that was the best deal I could get. 

http://www.fluid-film.com/products/index.html

http://www.fluid-film.com/applications/winter_equipment/applications.html

Stuff came Fed-Ex in two days. I have not tried it yet. Free shipping is good.


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Buford said:


> If you have a much more mechanically inclined neighbor you can draft him by leaving a trail of full beer cans from his house to your garage.


If he arrives at your garage after all that beer cans his knowledge and capabilities will no longer carry any weight.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

*premium quality mechanic*

Beer in cans? 
Never! It was just a figure of speech.

In a perfect world one might hope that it is a simple question selecting of the right bait. Use a premium beer for a premium quality mechanic. Unfortunately it has been my experience not only will the wrong sort of person consume quality beer, but they will consume it excess and even drink it warm.

Still you will never attract a premium quality mechanically inclined neighbor with the cheap swill, unless they are just being neighborly. 

One should be able to find some quality bait in "DE", I would not think finding quality social lubricant would be much of an issue?

Maybe one could get away with using low quality warm stuff in "GB" where it seldom snows and they already are accustom to warm beer? (eyeroll)

And if you can't find St. Pauli Girl beer, please send the St. Pauli Girl girl. That would also work.

Or Grolsch, but that is not from Germany, it is Dutch?


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Correct, Grolsch is Dutch.

But regardless of taste, quality or cans vs. bottles, consuming too much "bait" will make even the best mechanic almost useless. At least as a mechanic... 

St. Pauli Girl beer is almost unavailable in Germany. Until November 2010 it was exclusively sold to the U.S.
Crazy detail: the girl on the label wears a traditional outfit. This outfit - a dirndl dress - is from Bavaria (south of Germany), the brewery is located in Bremen (opposite end of Germany) where such an outfit is as rare as a snowball in ****.


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

*St Pauli Girl*

As a general rule I do not permits drunks to operate or operate on any of my equipment. But I do take your general point as well founded. 

In doing research for this conversation I was forced against my will to look at almost 3 decades of posters of "Miss St. Pauli Girl". I might let the 2011 version operate my snow blower even if she were wearing a garbage bag and as long as she had no more than two beers. Every rule has an exception. She should be OK as long as she had my constant supervision?

I mean, she looks so responsible, what choice would I have, as long as she brought the beer?:

see St. Pauli Girl

*Jennifer England*

It would make bolting a snow blower together all the more fun?


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Hum.... I have a question! where did you find the fluid film DIRECT sales with FREE Shipping! My closest dealer is OVER 10 miles away so is almost a 1/2 hour each why JUST to buy a couple of cans! I found it OL but shipping is around 7.99. Other places that have free shipping want you to spend $25, NOT a biggie BUT the price goes up to $12.00 a can!

I am also WAY more mechanically inclined than my MOST of my neighboors being an engineer an such! I got the pro because I am up to 9 sidewalks and 7 driveways... The kids HATE me... BUT I do those sidewalks FOR the kids GO figure...

Also the machine is unboxed and neatly set up to put together! That is tomorrow's project, YES I know I belong in jail for not having it together but SOME how life gets in the way... BIG time...


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

> I am also WAY more mechanically inclined than my MOST of my neighbors being an engineer an such!

So what beer do your neighbors offer you? (smile)


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

They all know I do not drink and they just call me up to make SURE I am coming... GOTTA love that!


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Buford said:


> Almost all my nuts on My Ariens were nylon self locking, I do not think I want or need Loc-tite.
> 
> Someone here on this forum did recommend Fluid-Film as a rust inhibitor. I did some online research (hunt and gather) and $11 per can plus $10 per can shipping seemed about par.
> 
> ...


That was me Buford......I bought 3 cans off Ebay for $30.00 shipped to my door. I have been using Fluid Film for 5-6 years and love the product. You will throw out your cans of WD-40 after you tried it. I sprayed down my entire snow blower with it as it will not hurt rubber, plastic, or paint. It is also environmentally friendly as well  Glad to see you did some research on it


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for the referral Talon.

It was a big help


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Buford said:


> Thank you for the referral Talon.
> 
> It was a big help


No problem buddy.......just send your snow over to me and we will call it even


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I JUST bought 3 cans WITH shipping off Ebay for $30...
Should be here soon!  Thanks guys!


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I got it done. The directions were about 75% the shute assembly instructions REALLY were bad, the rest were fine. It did not tell you had to install the handle and how to install it, I took it apart needlessly etc. etc. It took me WAAAAAAAAAAAY longer than it should have!!!
Thanks for the video Buford, that helped me get it together easier except where the shute controls took over, the 32" has a different assemby. ANYWAY! Here it is, I got mine from Wise Sales as they were over $200 less and a 2% discount for check or money order!
I hope I have appeased the snow Gods as it now assembled.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks great.......all you need now is about 1 foot plus snow storm to have some fun with ....


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Kimba 

We both have the same directions and chute control , and agree 100% on the quality of the directions.

I added a snow cab, front weight, and drift cutters were extra because I did not get the professional version. Did you get the monster (420 cc?) motor or the sensible 342 cc (I have envy) choice.

It is not like you have to drive it to work every day, all things being equal I am a sucker for displacement.

I relate to the "way longer", but did you remember to enjoy yourself?

One temptation might be to be the neighborhood savior, in my case since my neighbors snck I will not do that again. 

I have no business license nor professional insurance. I might make another choice with different/better neighbors. 

Fire that puppy up? 


Still no real snow yet here.


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Buford,



> We both have the same directions and chute control , and agree 100% on the quality of the directions.


I thought I was going NUTS the instructions were NOT EVEN CLOSE goes to show somethings just can't be right so much for color or B/W shots for each step that SHOULD be there. I felt like an idiot after I had it together working...



> I added a snow cab, front weight, and drift cutters were extra because I did not get the professional version. Did you get the monster (420 cc?) motor or the sensible 342 cc (I have envy) choice.


I got the monster I only live once and I compromised on the my last one. It has the drift cutters I WAS thinking about the getting the cab but it will not in my garage with the cab. Does it come off easy??? I was told I needed the weights too which are extra Wise Sales has a combo price for the both of them and its NOT cheap...



> It is not like you have to drive it to work every day, all things being equal I am a sucker for displacement.


So am I... I want it gone faster and bigger does that!
Do I need it NO WAY but I figured for the little bit of extra money it was SO worth it!



> I relate to the "way longer", but did you remember to enjoy yourself?


I wanted to but I was VERY unhappy at the time. I was cruising along and then I hit the pot hole... My pride got the better of me and I was not going to stop till it was done. I got it done and felt better. It DID require more adjustment that I think it should have to make the shute work right but it all fixed now. 




> One temptation might be to be the neighborhood savior, in my case since my neighbors snck I will not do that again.


I have a common driveway so I have to get it done MOST of my neighboors are appreciative buy some well... Let's say I am a better person then some of them!



> I have no business license nor professional insurance. I might make another choice with different/better neighbors.


Makes 2 of us... But there is a good samaritan clause should somebody be unhappy!




> Fire that puppy up?


 

NOT yet. I need 89 octane gas I only have 87 in the house so I have to run out and get more... 




> Still no real snow yet here.


Not here either and NOBODY wants me to see me use my snowblower... My neighboor ALREADY saw it and was in AWE of the size over my old one...

Until the first snow its going to look shiny. I need to wax it up before the Liquid Film gets here! It looks like it should be my last snow blower!!!


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would wax your investment up tomorrow if it was my own new snow blower. Fluid Film will arrive soon.  The time to actually hand wax a new snow blower sucks. The pay back down the road 15 + years later will make your own time very small compared to your own time today. Don't be lazy......... "Just Do It"


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr Kimba,

> I got the monster I only live once. . .

Someone once said that war is diplomacy carried on by other means. Within limits snow blowers can be instruments of neighborhood diplomacy.

With a monster you can blow snow into the street, or your neighbor's driveway, or on their roof. If you are tricky you can put the snow on the very edge of your property where it will then drift into your neighbor's driveway, and freeze solid. 

I twice caught my neighbor, he had my daily routine down, as soon as I was gone he was cutting down an evergreen in my yard at 7:00 AM. Because my knee hurt so we returned from out morning walk early. Second time I had my #1 wood in hand, my neighbor ran off. 

Would I be willing to blow my snow 50' into his driveway?

I'll plead the 5th commandment. ;-) 

BTW my snow blower runs like jack the bear on 87 octane, and I bet yours does as well.

I have been too lazy to wax my snow blower, Steelers lost last night, all of Pittsburgh will be in a clinical funk for two weeks.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

> I twice caught my neighbor, he had my daily routine down, as soon as I was gone he was cutting down an evergreen in my yard at 7:00 AM. Because my knee hurt so we returned from out morning walk early. Second time I had my #1 wood in hand, my neighbor ran off.



Why did your neighbor cut down your evergreen? I would have called the police on his azz ...


----------



## dex (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it makes sense to do the final assembly yourself, even with the frustrations you mentioned. When you were done, I am sure you were satisfied that it was done right. The other option is to have those things done where it is purchased, only to find that it really wasn't final assembled all that well after all. I learned a lot about my Ariens ST22LE doing that and feel like I can fix most problems that might come my way if needed by now being familiar with the machine.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Old thread but very interesting read! I am contemplating getting a 24 inch Platinum and can't make up my mind if the extra 135.00 or so it will cost me locally (well have to drive 50 miles to get it) is worth it or not. Wonder if they have changed the directions any since this thread was started. If they have, maybe for the worse. I am not nor have I ever been a mechanic but I did stay in a Motel 6 once!


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

Fishrman, 

I wonder what the reputation of your local dealer is? Assembly and delivery included for the $135? I could go either way.

---

I have retired folks accross the street, we had a 30" snow. I did one neighbors driveway, she is a nice lady. The other couple accross the street are worthless PITA but I figured at least make a spot at the end of their driveway so someone can park off the road if they visit. Otherwise my "faith" does not amount to much.

The adult son of the nice lady came by and was cleaning up what I blew, when the nasty old lady came out of her house and asked him he had cleaned up the end of her driveway. He said no, but since it was done with a snow blower so it could only be one person and he pointed to me. 

Then she said "He's an asphole and we don't talk to him."

On hearing that, I retired from public service.

And my other neighbor quit cutting my shrub at 7am when I walked over there with a number 1 wood. I told him I kill him the first time so he was happy to escape with his life.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Buford said:


> Fishrman,
> 
> I wonder what the reputation of your local dealer is? Assembly and delivery included for the $135? I could go either way.
> 
> ...


 Don't get me started on neighbor stories! I have concluded the last few years, as has my wife, it is an "all about me society!" I get so tired of so many out there that seem to think the world owes them a favor. What ever happened to "the golden rule"? Whether it is at the local WalMart or in traffic or the grocery store, doesn't matter, it is all about me! When I see someone that is polite and goes out of there way to do something nice for me or others, that gets my attention and it makes me understand that there really are some good ones left--------------just not many!
Anyway, I ran into, what I believe may be one of the good ones today. He is an Ariens dealer in a small town about 40 miles from me. I called to see what he could price me one for. He told me he really doesn't carry them because Ariens wants you to carry about 15,000 in inventory and we are going to get snow every year but not like Minnesota, normally. Anyway, he told me if I bought one from one of the web sites that I could have it delivered to him and he would be happy to put it together for me for 35.00. I have a feeling that deal can't be beat. No sales tax and no tailgate fee. Now, if I could just find one for under 1349.00!


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

A well made snow blower will last 25+ years, and will out last most marriages. I'd look at it as a per year deal, so a few buck either way isn't much of an difference. 

And the dealer you found seems like another treasure.

RE: Golden rule

Sure the world is full of jerks, but the nice folks make up for it. 

And somewhere I had a thread on push shovels, for when s snow blower is over kill. They will make quick work out of a light snow.

see

Amazon.com: Garant 36"Extrawide Snowpusher App36ku Snow Pushers: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Buford said:


> A well made snow blower will last 25+ years, and will out last most marriages. I'd look at it as a per year deal, so a few buck either way isn't much of an difference.
> 
> And the dealer you found seems like another treasure.
> 
> ...


Ya, well, that thing looks like it would be overkill to me, literally!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. Buford, I would be very interested to know, what you think of the cab on your machine. I've been thinking about buying one with my new blower.
Thanks for your help.
Larry


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about the snow cab. On the plus side there have been times when I blew show into the wind and it protected me. I try to keep my driveway clean almost all the time because I have two eldery parents who may need me.

On the other hand, if you can wait for the skys to clear and the sun to come out, (no wind) you don't need a snow cab.


----------

